# Best power cable/adapter for Kindle Paperwhite



## John F (May 19, 2014)

I'm thinking of giving a Paperwhite to a friend who doesn't have a computer, so he can't use the supplied USB cable to recharge the battery. Amazon's list of avallable power cords and adapters confuses me. What should I buy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Amazon's Powerfast adapter but that's probably overkill. They have a 5W version, too. But if your friend already has a smart phone or tablet with a USB adapter, he or she can use that and just plug the Paperwhite's USB into it. I use my iPad adapter all the time.



Powerfast 9W adapter



5W Adapter


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John F said:


> I'm thinking of giving a Paperwhite to a friend who doesn't have a computer, so he can't use the supplied USB cable to recharge the battery. Amazon's list of avallable power cords and adapters confuses me. What should I buy? Thanks in advance.


What Betsy said.

The thing to understand is that the kindle comes with the USB cord. You can charge by using it with a plugged in computer, OR you can use any plug adapter that works with a USB cord. Almost all smartphones and tablets come this way now -- maybe with or without the actual plug-into-the-wall part* -- and that part is pretty much interchangeable. You'll get faster charging with a 9W plug rather than the lower wattage one. But either works and if, like me, you tend to plug it in overnight anyway, it doesn't really matter. 

*Amazon, as you've realized, does NOT include it; my thinking is that it's to be able to offer the kindle at a lower price, maybe make a bit if people buy from them, but also in recognition of the fact that there are a lot of households that have TONS of such plug ends. Also, at least in this area, people are switching out standard two plug outlets for ones that have one standard outlet, plus a couple of USB ones. Simple to do with parts from Home Depot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, at least in this area, people are switching out standard two plug outlets for ones that have one standard outlet, plus a couple of USB ones. Simple to do with parts from Home Depot.


Or, do as I do, because I plug all my devices into a surge protector and not directly into the wall--get a surge protector with USB ports. (Though right now, most of my surge protectors are pre-USB port...so I use the adapters.)

Betsy


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Like I said, my friend doesn't have a computer - not of any kind, including such portables as tablets and smartphones - and he doesn't intend to get one. When he needs internet access, he goes to the public library. So I appreciate Betsy's specific suggestions, and will pass them on. What's the practical difference between the 5W and 9W Powerfast Adapters? And thanks to all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

John F said:


> What's the practical difference between the 5W and 9W Powerfast Adapters? And thanks to all.


My understanding (and I'm not an electrical engineer nor do I play one on TV) is that the 9W will allow the device to draw up to 9W; the 5W is limited to a max of 5W. So, I'm not sure if the PW will charge any faster with the 9W than it would on the 5W as I'm not sure that it draws that much. On a Fire, it makes a difference because the device draws more power to run. So the 9W makes a difference when charging a Fire compared to using a 5W adapter.

But I could be totally wrong--someone who knows more about this stuff will weigh in, I'm sure. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Point is, you can't 'overload' the kindle by using the higher wattage charger. I feel like it's faster, but I may be thinking about my Fire devices. I've not, I admit, done a scientific study. 

I say: they're the same price, so get the 9W one. Or look around Amazon and you'll probably find something equivalent cheaper. Or try someplace like Best Buy.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

From what I remembered, you can use either, but the kindle PW won't charge any faster using the 9V one. I use my 5V for my kindles & the 9V for my Fires.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Thanks again. I was a bit concerned that a mismatch between the adapter and the Paperwhite could be a problem, and that using the 9v adapter might cause a problem or even damage. Probably not - the info about it on the amazon web site doesn't say so - but I may recommend the 5v version anyway.


----------

